
Shift in weaning age supports hunting-induced extinction of Siberian mammoths - Hooke
http://ns.umich.edu/new/multimedia/videos/23202-shift-in-weaning-age-supports-hunting-induced-extinction-of-siberian-woolly-mammoths
======
pervycreeper
It's not clear to me why environmental pressure would increase weaning age,
or, for that matter, why hunting pressure would decrease it. Anyone care to
explain these suppositions?

~~~
throwaway2048
I would guess that mothers dying to hunters would be the decrease in average
weening age, and harsh enviroment leading to poor milk production would be the
cause of an increase.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://phys.org/news/2015-10-shift-weaning-age-hunting-
induc...](http://phys.org/news/2015-10-shift-weaning-age-hunting-induced-
extinction.html), which copies this but doesn't link to it.

